# Typical DIY Corer Chunk



## mixingroomberlin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Folks.

I am searching for data how typical corner chunks (full corner filled with mineral wool 35 KG/sqm) work?
I have two problematic resonances in this room one is t around 50-55 HZ and one is 100-110 HZ.
My chunks will 3 meter high the short side is 64 cm the front (Long side) is 88 cm.

My question is will four of those chunks help in the above range?
What is your experience?

From what I understand it should be 1/4 wave length deep but this would be 1,71 meter deep at 50 HZ.
So the absorbers I am planing to build would just be 1/16 the wave length (43 cm) length deep at the peak of the corner.

I did not found any data about those porous absorbers.
And I do not have the skills nor the time to learn the math behind it.

I have two concepts in my plan now!!
One is pressure based plate-resonators and the other one is the super chunk.

Any hint is welcome... and not to forget to say those resonances are huge in the plot.

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The chunks, especially if done with 4 triangles per std sheet vs 8 (24x24x34" instead of 17x17x24") will do a nice job in that range. The smaller ones will still do a decent job. This is all relative to decay time and POSSIBLY frequency response. You can treat every corner you want but if the FR problems are coming from elsewhere in the room, they won't help. You need to identify what the problems are caused by in order to come up with a proper treatment plan.

Bryan


----------



## mixingroomberlin (Jan 14, 2011)

bpape said:


> The chunks, especially if done with 4 triangles per std sheet vs 8 (24x24x34" instead of 17x17x24") will do a nice job in that range. The smaller ones will still do a decent job. This is all relative to decay time and POSSIBLY frequency response. You can treat every corner you want but if the FR problems are coming from elsewhere in the room, they won't help. You need to identify what the problems are caused by in order to come up with a proper treatment plan.
> 
> Bryan


I guess it is elsewhere- yes.

I think it is ceiling floor related at 50 HZ and it looks like a huge resonance in the plot!!!

I did a test today filled with one corner the effect was near to nothing when I did the measurements.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

mixingroomberlin said:


> 50 HZ and it looks like a huge resonance in the plot!!!


Sometimes mains voltage frequency can cause massive peaks to 50Hz in measurement, if computer or micamp is connected to mains.


----------



## mixingroomberlin (Jan 14, 2011)

Ile said:


> Sometimes mains voltage frequency can cause massive peaks to 50Hz in measurement, if computer or micamp is connected to mains.


nope its not constant.

corner directions it has a sharp peak at the walls it gets more wide....


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As I said, the corner may not help the specific FR problem. Did you look at the decay times before and after? It should have an impact there - though not a lot with just one corner.

Bryan


----------



## mixingroomberlin (Jan 14, 2011)

bpape said:


> As I said, the corner may not help the specific FR problem. Did you look at the decay times before and after? It should have an impact there - though not a lot with just one corner.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan.

I will just do it there is no other way for Home Recording.
I will measure it after this and see if it helps.

If not it my fault in this case I will buy panel absorbers for those two modes 50 and 100.


----------

